# Fototechnik



## fotohai (8. November 2006)

Ich möchte auf eine digitale Spiegelreflexcamera umsteigen. Für welche SLR ist mein Autofucus Objektiv Sigma Zoom, 28-200mm, 1.3,8-5,6 UC?


----------



## Leola13 (9. November 2006)

Hai,

mit deiner Frage bist du im Showroom wohl etwas falsch gelandet. 

Gegenfrage für welche Kamera ist das Objektiv denn, bzw. an welcher Kamera hast du es benutzt ?

Bei Nikon können die Objektiv eigentlich an allen Kameras benutzt werden. Bei anderen Kameraherstellern ist dies z.T. nicht immer möglich.

Ciao Stefan


----------

